# Problems Installing Medal of Honor Airborne



## tecknopunk

So I got the 10th Anniversary Edition of Medal of Honor, and I must say I was pretty excited.  I didn't have a single problem until I tried installing the Airborne game.  I really have no idea why it does not install, I thought maybe the info on the disc could have been  messed up because it looked funny underneath the clear plastic portector layer, so I exchanged it for the same exact game, and the same thing happened again so I figured it probably is not the disc.  When I put the game into my dvd rom drive, it's autorun screen comes up, so then I click on install then it asks for the games code.  After I put that in it shows a little text box saying titled AGEIA Physx 7.07.09 and it says The Wise Installation Wizard is extracting files to your local computer, please wait... And the status bar fills up all the way (I later found out I have AGEIA Physx 8.09.04 already installed on my computer, don't know if its relevant or not.) Then after the AGEIA Physx box it shows another dialogue box entitled Windows Installer and it says Preparing to Install, after that box comes up a box titled AGEIA PhysX v.7.07.09 and it says Please wait while Windows configures AGEIA PhysX v.7.07.09, then after that sometimes a black dialogue box pops up (looks like a command prompt box) but its so fast I can't see what it says nor can I take a screenshot of it.  But if it shows that box or not, the installation just ends itself after that black box or after the AGEIA PhysX v.7.07.09 box, can anybody please try to help me?


----------



## Zeeter

uninstall the nvidia ageia and once it is uninstalled try installing the game, i had the same issue and did what i suggessted and it installed


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Sooo... did you check if the game was installed after all (I think it did something like that when I installed the game)? But as said above, uninstall all Ageia/PhysX drivers, then install the game and after that, update to the newest PhysX drivers from NVIDIA website.


----------

